# Dateien im Netzwerk kopieren



## flashfactor (7. Apr 2006)

Hallso einmal.
Entschuldigung falls es zu diesem Thema schon einen Beitrag gibt aber ich habe leider nichts gefunden.

Meine Frage.
Ich befinde mich in einem AD (Active Directory) Ich will von einem PC aus eine Datei in ein Verzeichnis eines anderen PC kopieren. Mit den Berechtigungen eines anderen AD-Users. (Login-daten vorhanden) Nur diese AD-User hat Schreibrechte in diesem Verzeichnis.

Hat jemand schon mal so etwas gemacht?

mfg


----------



## The_S (7. Apr 2006)

Also praktisch sowas dass auf beiden Rechnern ein Programm installiert ist, der Quellrechner sendet eine Anfrage zum Datentransfer an den Zielrechner, dort wird diese Anfrage dann den user mitgeteilt, bestätigt selbiger diese, werden die Daten übertragen!?

Kannst dir dazu mal Input/Output Streams und Sockets anschauen.


----------



## flashfactor (7. Apr 2006)

Nein mein Ziel ist es eine J2EE - RA der einen Dateizugriff auf einem anderen PC durchführt.
Der Dateizugriff soll aber unter einem anderen User-Login stattfinden.

Und es soll nur auf einem PC ein Programm, bzw. RA sein


----------

